# New from central illinois



## pezman38 (Dec 12, 2010)

I have been riding since 2002 and decided to get on here because I have the urge to hit the slopes with all the snow. Might not be a while, but I hope to gain some info from this site to increase my skill.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

welcome aboard. where do you ride?


----------



## pezman38 (Dec 12, 2010)

Central midwest including: Galena, IL (chestnut), Dubuque, IA(sundown), and Wausua, WI (granite peak).

I try to get a Colorado trip in whenever I can, went there for spring break in 02 and 03. Just got back again in 2009, Vail, Keystone, and Breck. Sweet trip as I have been teaching my wife, and now she is addicted. I have also been to Heavenly at Lake Tahoe. Tahoe trip was aweful, I got the flu, boarding conditions sucked also. Need to get back there again as it would be excellent with different circumstances.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

good deal man. me and my buds are planning a vail/beaver cree/wherever else trip on spring break this year. we went to vail for 3 days the first week of jan last year. i would like to get up there to try out some of those places you ride at but from where i live snowshoe WV is almost as close. we just have tiny hills here and theyre 3 hours away.


----------



## pezman38 (Dec 12, 2010)

Well of the places I mentioned, Chestnut and Sundown are ok. They get crowed easily, and the amount of snow is always less than desireable, and many times extremly icey.

Granite Peak is worth the drive and worth a weekend of stay. Chestnut and Sundown are 1 day only places, although they are about 10 miles apart, so you could hit both in a weekend. Granite peak is around 6hr drive for me, and the others are roughly 3hrs. I prefer Granite peak hands down. Devils Head in WI, is also a great place that I have yet to visit. Not as good as granite peak, but better than both Chestnut and Sundown.
If you visit Wisconsin, keep in mind they stop selling booze at 9PM. Burnt me last year. Not sure if that was Wausua only, or statewide, I just don't take a chance now.


----------

